# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لونزلت صآعقة من آلسمآء مآ أصآبت "مستغفر"

## احمد ابو انس

قال; عمر بن آلخطاب رضي الله عنه :لونزلت صآعقة من آلسمآءمآ أصآبت "مستغفر"
ما صحة هذا الأثر؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

لا أصل له عن عمر رضي الله عنه.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وإياك أبا أنس.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وهل ثبت هذا الأثر عن جعفر الصادق .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> وهل ثبت هذا الأثر عن جعفر الصادق .


نبحث هذا إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## معتز عبده

إن المتأمل والمتدبر لآيات القرآن الكريم يجد أن المولى سبحانه وتعالى              قد بين لنا فضل ومكانة الاستغفار فى مواضع كثيرة من كتابه العزيز ومنها:

            1-  أن الله عز وجل أمر عباده بالاستغفار :
            من فضائل الاستغفار أن الله عز وجل أمر عباده به فى آيات كثيرة من              القرآن الكريم ومنها:
            قوله تعالى : { وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا  ْ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ               }([1]) ، وقوله تعالى :{ وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ              تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ }([2]).
            {وَاسْتَغْفِرُو   اللَّهَ} أمرهم بالاستغفار في مواطن مظنة القبول ،              وأماكن الرحمة ، وهو طلب الغفران من الله باللسان مع التوبة بالقلب ،              إذ الاستغفار باللسان دون التوبة بالقلب غير نافع ، وأمروا بالاستغفار              ، وإن كان فيهم من لم يذنب ، كمن بلغ قبيل الإحرام ولم يقارف ذنباً              وأحرم ، فيكون الاستغفار من مثل هذا لأجل أنه ربما صدر منه تقصير في              أداء الواجبات والاحتراز من المحظورات ، وظاهر هذا الأمر أنه ليس طلب              غفران من ذنب خاص ، بل طلب غفران الذنوب ، وقيل : إنه أمر بطلب غفران              خاص ، والتقدير : واستغفروا الله مما كان من مخالفتكم في الوقوف              والإفاضة ، فإنه غفور لكم ، رحيم فيما فرطتم فيه في حلكم وإحرامكم ،              وفي سفركم ومقامكم. وفي الأمر بالاستغفار عقب الإفاضة ، أو معها ، دليل              على أن ذلك الوقت ، وذلك المكان المفاض منه ، والمذهوب إليه من أزمان              الإجابة وأماكنها ، والرحمة والمغفرة ([3]) .

            2-  أن الله عز وجل مدح أهله :
            ومن فضائل الاستغفار أن الله عز وجل مدح أهله وأثنى عليهم فى مواضع              كثيرة من كتابه العزيز ومنها:
            قوله تعالى: { وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ} ([4]). 

            قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله:
            قوله: {وَالْمُسْتَغْف  رِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ} دَلّ على فضيلة الاستغفار              وقت الأسحار، وقد قيل: أن يعقوب عليه السلام، لما قال لبنيه {سَوْفَ              أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّي} إنه أخرهم إلى وقت السحر ([5]).
            وقال تعالى :{ وَبِالأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ } ([6]).
            { وَبِالأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ } وصفهم بأنهم يحيون جُل الليل              متهجدين ، فإذا أسحروا أخذوا في الاستغفار من رؤية أعمالهم. والسَحر :              السدس الأخير من الليل ، وفي بناء الفعل على الضمير إشعار بأنهم              الأحقاء بأن يُوصفوا بالاستغفار ، كأنهم المختصون به ، لاستدامتهم له ،              وإطنابهم فيه ([7]) .
            قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: أمرنا أن نستغفر بالسحر سبعين استغفارة.             
            وقال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله : بلغني أنه إذا كان أول الليل نادى مناد              ليقيم القانتون فيقومون كذلك يصلون إلى السحر فإذا كان عند السحر نادى              مناد : أين المستغفرون فيستغفر أولئك ويقوم آخرون فيصلون فيلحقون بهم              فإذا طلع الفجر نادى مناد : ألا ليقم الغافلون فيقومون من فرشهم              كالموتى نشروا من قبورهم ([8]).

            3- أن الاستغفار من صفات المتقين :
            ومن فضائل الاستغفار أنه من صفات المتقين كما أخبر سبحانه وتعالى فى              قوله جل وعلا: {وَسارِعُوا إِلى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ              عَرْضُهَا السَّماواتُ وَالْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ              (133) الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ              وَالْكاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ              الْمُحْسِنِينَ (134) وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُواْ فَاحِشَةً أَوْ              ظَلَمُواْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُواْ اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا  ْ              لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَلَمْ              يُصِرُّواْ عَلَى مَا فَعَلُواْ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (135) أُوْلَئِكَ              جَزَآؤُهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن              تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ              (136)} ([9]).

            قال الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله:
            قال علماؤنا : الاستغفار المطلوب هو الذي يحل عقد الإصرار ويثبت معناه              في الجنان ، لا التلفظ باللسان. فأما من قال بلسانه : أستغفر الله ،              وقلبه مصر على معصيته فاستغفاره ذلك يحتاج إلى استغفار ، وصغيرته لاحقة              بالكبائر. وروي عن الحسن البصري أنه قال : استغفارنا يحتاج إلى استغفار.

            ثم قال الإمام القرطبي رحمه الله : 
            هذا يقوله في زمانه ، فكيف في زماننا هذا الذي يرى فيه الإنسان مكبا              على الظلم ! حريصا عليه لا يقلع ، والسُّبْحة في يده زاعما أنه يستغفر              الله من ذنبه وذلك استهزاء منه واستخفاف. وفي التنزيل {وَلا              تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُواً }([10]) ([11]).

            4-أن الله عز وجل يغفر لمن استغفر:
             ومن فضائل الاستغفار أن الله عز وجل يغفر لمن استغفره قال تعالى:{              وَمَن يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ              اللَّهَ يَجِدِ اللَّهَ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا }([12]) .

            5- الاستغفار يجلب الخيرات والبركات ويدفع              البلاء:
            ومن فضائل الاستغفار أنه يجلب الخيرات والبركات للعبد ويدفع عنه البلاء              يقول الله تعالى: { فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ              غَفَّارًا (10) يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا (11)              وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ              وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا (12) مَّا لَكُمْ لا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ              وَقَارًا (13) وَقَدْ خَلَقَكُمْ أَطْوَارًا (14) } ([13]).
            " أي إذا تبتم إلى الله واستغفرتموه وأطعتموه، كثر الرزق عليكم،              وأسقاكم من بركات السماء، وأنبت لكم من بركات الأرض، وأنبت لكم الزرع،              وأدر لكم الضرع، وأمدكم بأموال وبنين، أي: أعطاكم الأموال والأولاد،              وجعل لكم جنات فيها أنواع الثمار، وخللها بالأنهار الجارية بينها ، وفي              هذا دلالة على عظم فوائد الاستغفار وكثرة خيراته وتعدد ثمراته.
            وهذه الثمرات المذكورة هنا هي مما يناله العبد في دنياه من الخيرات              العميمة والعطايا الكريمة والثمرات المتنوعة، وأما ما يناله المستغفرون              يوم القيامة من الثواب الجزيل والأجر العظيم والرحمة والمغفرة والعتق              من النار والسلامة من العذاب، فأمر لا يحصيه إلا الله تعالى ([14]) .

            قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله:
            { فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا } أي:              ارجعوا إليه وارجعوا عما أنتم فيه وتوبوا إليه من قريب، فإنه من تاب              إليه تاب عليه، ولو كانت ذنوبه مهما كانت في الكفر والشرك , ولهذا قال:              { فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ              السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا } أي: متواصلة الأمطار. ولهذا تستحب              قراءة هذه السورة في صلاة الاستسقاء لأجل هذه الآية. وهكذا روي عن أمير              المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب: أنه صعد المنبر ليستسقي، فلم يزد على              الاستغفار، وقرأ الآيات في الاستغفار.
            وقوله: { وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ              جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَارًا } أي : إذا تبتم إلى الله              واستغفرتموه وأطعتموه، كثر الرزق عليكم، وأسقاكم من بركات السماء،              وأنبت لكم من بركات الأرض، وأنبت لكم الزرع، وَأَدَرَّ لكم الضرع،              وأمدكم بأموال وبنين، أي: أعطاكم الأموال والأولاد، وجعل لكم جنات فيها              أنواع الثمار، وخللها بالأنهار الجارية بينها.
            هذا مقام الدعوة بالترغيب, ثم عدل بهم إلى دعوتهم بالترهيب فقال: { مَا              لَكُمْ لا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَارًا } أي: عظمة قال ابن عباس، ومجاهد،              والضحاك، وقال ابن عباس: لا تعظمون الله حق عظمته، أي: لا تخافون من              بأسه ونقمته.
            { وَقَدْ خَلَقَكُمْ أَطْوَارًا } قيل: معناه من نطفة، ثم من علقة، ثم              من مضغة. قاله ابن عباس، وعكرمة، وقتادة، ويحيى بن رافع، والسدي، وابن              زيد ([15]) .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t87725/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=358855

----------


## احمد ابو انس

عَنْ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ , قَالَ : كَانَ اِبْن أَبِي زَكَرِيَّا يَقُول : مَنْ قَالَ حِينَ يَسْمَع الرَّعْد : " سُبْحَان اللَّه وَبِحَمْدِهِ " , لَمْ تُصِبْهُ صَاعِقَة . 
أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره (20265) . 
وفي سنده ميسرة بن عبد ربه الفارسي ، قال عنه الذهبي في الميزان (4/230) : قال ابن حبان : كان ممن يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات ، ويضع الحديث ، وهو صاحب حديث فضائل القرآن الطويل . 
وقال الدارقطني : متروك . وقال أبو حاتم : كان يفتعل الحديث . 



https://www.saaid.net/Doat/Zugail/103.htm

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

ينظر في هذه الأسانيد أيضًا لتقوية التسبيح:

التفسير من سنن سعيد بن منصور - مخرجا (5/ 432)
1165 - حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ قَالَ: نَا سَلَّامٌ الطَّوِيلُ، عَنْ ثَوْرِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: " مَنْ سَمِعَ صَوْتَ الرَّعْدِ، فَقَالَ: سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي يُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ، فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ صَاعِقَةٌ فَعَلَيَّ دِيَتُهُ "

مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (عوامة) (15/ 112)
29823- حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ مُبَارَكٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي زَكَرِيَّا قَالَ : مَنْ سَمِعَ صَوْتَ الرَّعْدِ فَقَالَ : سُبْحَانَ اللهِ بِحَمْدِهِ لَمْ تُصِبْهُ صَاعِقَةٌ.

المطر والرعد والبرق والريح لابن أبي الدنيا (5/ 571)
118 - حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي، أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ شَقِيقٍ, أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ، أَخْبَرَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي زَكَرِيَّا، قَالَ: مَنْ سَمِعَ الرَّعْدَ فَقَالَ: سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ، لَمْ تُصِبْهُ صَاعِقَةٌ.

حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء (5/ 150)
حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، ثنا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي دَاوُدَ، ثنا عَمْرُو بْنُ عُثْمَانَ، ثنا عُقْبَةُ بْنُ عَلْقَمَةَ، عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي زَكَرِيَّا، قَالَ: " مَنْ قَالَ: سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ عِنْدَ الْبَرْقِ لَمْ تُصِبْهُ صَاعِقَةٌ "

الأسامي والكنى لأبي أحمد الحاكم (5/ 76)
أخبرنا أبو حاتم مكي بن عبدان حدثنا سهل ، يعني ابن عمار ، حَدَّثنا يزيد بن هارون ، حَدَّثنا أصبغ ، وهُو ابن زيد الوراق حدثنا معاوية بن سلمة النصري عن مجاهد قال من قال إذا سمع الرعد سُبحان من يُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ لم تصبه صاعقة.

العظمة لأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني (4/ 1291 - 1293)
784202020 - حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ عَبْدَكٍ، فِيمَا قَرَأْتُ عَلَيْهِ قُلْتُ [ص:1292]: حَدَّثَكُمُ الْمُقْرِئُ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ رَاشِدٍ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: كُنَّا مَعَ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فِي سَفَرٍ، فَأَصَابَنَا رَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ، فَقَالَ لَنَا كَعْبٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: " مَنْ قَالَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الرَّعْدَ: سُبْحَانَ مَنْ يُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ ثَلَاثًا عُوفِيَ مِمَّا يَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الرَّعْدِ ". فَقُلْنَا فَعُوفِينَا، ثُمَّ لَقِيتُ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فِي بَعْضِ الطَّرِيقِ، فَإِذَا بُرْدَةٌ قَدْ أَصَابَتْ أَنْفَهُ فَأَثَّرَتْ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، مَا هَذَا؟ قَالَ: بُرْدَةٌ أَصَابَتْ أَنْفِي فَأَثَّرَتْ بِي. فَقُلْتُ: إِنَّ كَعْبًا رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى قَالَ لَنَا: " مَنْ سَمِعَ الرَّعْدَ فَقَالَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ: سُبْحَانَ مَنْ يُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ ثَلَاثًا عُوفِيَ مِمَّا يَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الرَّعْدِ، فَقُلْنَا: فَعُوفِينَا قَالَ: فَهَلَّا أَعْلَمْتُمُونَ  ا حَتَّى نَقُولَهُ
حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الرَّبِيعِ، حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ، حَدَّثَنَا صَدَقَةُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ جَابِرٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي زَكَرِيَّا، قَالَ: بَلَغَنِي أَنَّهُ مَنْ سَمِعَ الرَّعْدَ فَقَالَ: «سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ لَمْ تُصِبْهُ صَاعِقَةٌ»
حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ، حَدَّثَنَا يُونُسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ أَبِي أُمَيَّةَ، رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى قَالَ: " يُسْتَحَبُّ الْقَوْلُ إِذَا صَعِقَتِ الصَّاعِقَةُ: اللَّهُمَّ لَا تَقْتُلْنَا بِغَضَبِكَ، وَلَا تُهْلِكْنَا بِعَذَابِكَ، وَعَافِنَا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ "

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل صح عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قال: " لو نزلت صاعقة من السماء ما أصابت مستغفرا "؟*






*السؤال*

ما صحة الحديث التالي والمنسوب لسيدنا عمر بن الخطاب عن فضل الاستغفار ، والحديث هو : "لو نزلت صاعقة من السماء ما أصابت مستغفرا " ؟

نص الجواب


الحمد لله
لا نعلم لهذا الكلام أصلا عن عمر رضي الله عنه ، ولا عن غيره من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.
ويغني عنه قول الله تعالى:   وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  الأنفال/33.
روى الإمام أحمد (19506) عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى رضي الله عنه قَالَ: " أَمَانَانِ كَانَا عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، رُفِعَ أَحَدُهُمَا، وَبَقِيَ الْآخَرُ :   وَمَا كَانَ اللهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ ، وصححه محققو المسند لغيره.
وروى البيهقي (9037) عن ابْن عَبَّاسٍ قال: " كَانَ فِيهِمْ أَمَانَانِ: نَبِيُّ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  رُ ، فَذَهَبَ نَبِيُّ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَبَقِيَ الِاسْتِغْفَارُ  "، وحسنه محققو المسند (هامش المسند 32/265).
ويراجع لمعرفة فضل الاستغفار جواب السؤال رقم : (3177) ، (39775) ، (119743).
والله تعالى أعلم .


https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2932...81%D8%B1%D8%A7

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مَا يُقَالُ عِنْدَ سَمَاعِ الرَّعْدِ فِي مِيزَانِ النَّقْدِ الحَدِيثِي


الـــحَـــمْـــ  دُ لِـــلَّـــهِ وبَـــعَـــدُ ؛
هذا بحثٌ بخصوص ذكرٍ يقال عند سماع الرعد ، جمعت فيه الأحاديث سواء المرفوع منها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو ما ورد عن الصحابة .

- المرفوعُ إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
1 - عَنْ ‏سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ ‏، ‏عَنْ ‏أَبِيهِ ‏: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ صَوْتَ الرَّعْدِ وَالصَّوَاعِقِ قَالَ ‏: ‏اللَّهُمَّ لَا تَقْتُلْنَا بِغَضَبِكَ وَلَا تُهْلِكْبِكَ وَعَافِنَا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ .
أخرجه الترمذي (3450) ، والنسائي في الكبرى (10698) ، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد (721) ، وأحمد (2/100) .
قال الترمذي عقب الحديث : ‏هَذَا ‏حَدِيثٌ غَرِيبٌ ‏‏لَا نَعْرِفُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ هَذَا الْوَجْه .
ومدار الحديث على رجل يقال له : أبو مطر وهو مجهول كما ذكر الذهبي والحافظ ابن حجر . وأيضا في سنده حجاج بن أرطاة وهو ضعيف .
وقد صحح الحديث العلامة أحمد شاكر – رحمه الله – في تخريج المسند (5763) .
أما العلامة الألباني فقد ذهب إلى تضعيف الحديث في الضعيفة (1042) ، وضعيف الأدب المفرد ( 111) .
وأخرج الحديث ابن أبي شيبة (10/214) عن جعفر بن برقان قال : بلغنا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا سمع الرعد قال : فذكر الحديث .
وهذا إسناد معضل .
تنبيه :
قال العلامة الألباني في ضعيف الأدب المفرد عن الحديث : ليس في شيء من الكتب الستة .ا.هـ.

2 - عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة رَفَعَ الْحَدِيث : أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ الرَّعْد قَالَ : " سُبْحَانَ مَنْ يُسَبِّح الرَّعْد بِحَمْدِهِ " .
أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره (20260) .
وفي سنده رجل لم يسم ، فهو سند ضعيف .

3 – عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا سمعتم الرعد فاذكروا الله عز وجل فإنه لا يصيب ذاكرا .
أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير (11/164) .
في إسناده يحيى بن كثير ، وعبد الكريم أبو أمية وهما ضعيفان .
قال الهيثمي في المجمع (10/136) : رواه الطبراني وفيه يحيى بن كثير أبو النضر وهو ضعيف .
قال ابن علان في الفتوحات الربانية (4/286) نقلا عن الحافظ ابن حجر : في سنده ضعف .
وقال العلامة الألباني في الضعيفة (2568) : ضعيف جدا ... قلت : وهذا إسناد ضعيف جدا ؛ عبد الكريم هذا هو ابن أبي المخارق البصري أبو أمية المعلم ؛ وهو ضعيف ، وله ذكرٌ في مقدمة مسلم .
ويحيى بن كثير أبو النضر متروك ؛ كما قال الدارقطني ، وبه وحده أعله المناوي تبعا للهيثمي ! .ا.هـ.

4 – عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر أن قوما سمعوا الرعد فكبروا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إذا سمعتم الرعد فسبحوا ، ولا تُكبروا .
أخرجه أبو داود في المراسيل (531) .
قال شعيب الأرنوؤط في تخريجه للمراسيل : محمود بن خالد ثقة ، ومن فوقه من رجال الصحيح .ا.هـ.
والمرسل كما هو معلوم من قسم الضعيف ، فيكون الحديث ضعيفا .
وضعفه الشيخ الألباني في ضعيف الجامع (552) .

- الأثار الواردة عن الصحابة :
1 - ‏عن عبد الله بن الزبير أَنَّهُ كَانَ ‏إِذَا سَمِعَ الرَّعْدَ تَرَكَ الْحَدِيثَ ، وَقَالَ : سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي يُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : إِنَّ هَذَا لَوَعِيدٌ لِأَهْلِ الْأَرْضِ شَدِيدٌ .
أخرجه رواه الإمام مالك في الموطأ (2/992) ، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد (723) ، والبيهقي في الكبرى (3/362) .
أما الإمام مالك في الموطأ فقد قال : عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير أنه كان إذا سمع الرعد ... الحديث .
أي أنه سقط " عن عبد الله بن الزبير " فهو مقطوع كما أشار إلى ذلك الشيخ العلامة الألباني في تخريج " الكلم الطيب " (157) .
ورواه البخاري من طريق مالك موصولا إلى عبد الله بن الزبير .
قال ابن علان في الفتوحات الربانية (4/285) : قال الحافظ - أي ابن حجر - : هو حديث موقوف أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد عن إسماعيل بن أبي أويس عن مالك .ا.هـ.
وقال العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في تخريج " الكلام الطيب " (157) : صحيح الإسناد موقوفا .
وصححه في صحيح الأدب المفرد (556) .
وقال الشيخ مصطفى العدوي في تخريج الوابل الصيب (ص 197) : حديث موقوف صحيح .

2 - عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ الرَّعْد , قَالَ : " سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي سَبَّحْتَ لَهُ " .
أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره (20262) ، والبخاري في الأدب المفرد (722) وفيه زيادة :
قال ابن عباس : إن الرعد ملك ينعق بالغيث كما ينعق الراعي بغنمه .
والحديث أقل أحواله أنه حسن بسبب الحكم بن أبان ، قال عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب : صدوق عابد له أوهام .
وضعف الأثر الشيخ العلامة الألباني في ضعيف الأدب المفرد (112) وقال :
ضعيف الإسناد موقوف ، موسى – أي بن عبد العزيز – سيىء الحفظ ، والحكم – وهو ابن أبان – ليس بالثبت ، وثبت الشطر الأول منه بنحوه مرفوعا .ا.هـ.

3 - عَنْ عَلِيّ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ , كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ صَوْت الرَّعْد , قَالَ : " سُبْحَانَ مَنْ سَبَّحْتَ لَهُ " .
وفي سنده مسعدة بن اليسع بن قيس اليشكري الباهلي .
قال عنه الذهبي في الميزان (4/98) : سمع من مُتَأَخِّري التابعين . هالك . كذبه أبو داود . وقال أحمد بن حنبل : حرقنا حديثه منذ دهر .

4 - عَنْ الْأَسْوَد بْن يَزِيد , أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ الرَّعْد , قَالَ : " سُبْحَان مَنْ سَبَّحْتَ لَهُ " , أَوْ " سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي يُسَبِّح الرَّعْد بِحَمْدِهِ , وَالْمَلَائِكَة مِنْ خِيفَته ".
أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره (20263) .
وهذا سند فيه انقطاع بين أبي صخرة والأسود بن يزيد ، وقد رجعت إلى ترجمة أبي صخرة في التهذيب (4/486) ولم أجد من شيوخه الأسود بن يزيد بل وجدت أخيه عبد الرحمان بن يزيد النخعي .
وهذا ما أشار إليه محقق تفسير الطبري (16/389) .

5 - عَنْ طَاوُس أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا سَمِعَ الرَّعْد , قَالَ : " سُبْحَانَ مَنْ سَبَّحْتَ لَهُ " .
أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره (20264) .
وذكره النووي في كتاب الأذكار (ص 263) فقال : وروى الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله في الأم بإسناد صحيح عن طاوس الإمام التابعي الجليل رحمه الله أنه كان يقول : فذكره .
وقال ابن علان في الفتوحات الربانية (4/286) نقلا عن الحافظ : هذا موقوف صحيح .

6 - عَنْ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ , قَالَ : كَانَ اِبْن أَبِي زَكَرِيَّا يَقُول : مَنْ قَالَ حِينَ يَسْمَع الرَّعْد : " سُبْحَان اللَّه وَبِحَمْدِهِ " , لَمْ تُصِبْهُ صَاعِقَة .
أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره (20265) .
وفي سنده ميسرة بن عبد ربه الفارسي ، قال عنه الذهبي في الميزان (4/230) : قال ابن حبان : كان ممن يروي الموضوعات عن الأثبات ، ويضع الحديث ، وهو صاحب حديث فضائل القرآن الطويل .
وقال الدارقطني : متروك . وقال أبو حاتم : كان يفتعل الحديث .

7 – عن عبد الله بن عباس قال : كنا مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في سفر فأصابنا رعد وبرق وبرد ، فقال لنا كعب : من قال حين يسمع الرعد : سبحان من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته ثلاثا عوفي مما يكون في ذلك الرعد ، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : فقلنا فعوفينا ، ثم لقيت عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في بعض الطريق فإذا بردة أصابت أنفه فأثرت به فقلت : يا أمير المؤمنين ما هذا ؟ فقال : بردة أصابت أنفي فأثرت بي ، فقلت : إن كعبا حين سمع الرعد قال لنا : من قال حين يسمع الرعد : سبحان من يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته عوفي مما يكون في ذلك الرعد ، فقلنا فعوفينا ، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه : فهلا أعلمتمونا حتى نقوله .
أخرجه الطبراني في الدعاء (985) ، وذكره النووي في الأذكار (ص 263) .
وقال ابن علان في الفتوحات الربانية (4/286) نقلا عن الحافظ ابن حجر : لم يذكر من خرجه وهو عندنا بالإسناد إلة الطبراني بإسناده إليه ... فذكر الحديث هذا موقوف حسن الإسناد ، وهو إن كان عن كعب فقد أقره ابن عباس وعمر فدل على أن له أصلا .ا.هـ.
هذا ما نالته يدي من الأحاديث بخصوص أذكار سماع الرعد .

أسأل الله أن ينفع بهذا البحث ، وأن يجعله خالصا لوجهه .


كتبه عبد الله زقيل

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

يسبح الرعد بحمده:
https://majles.alukah.net/t172567/
________
هذا صوت رحمته:
https://majles.alukah.net/t115707/
_______

----------


## احمد ابو انس

وهل ثبت ذلك عن جعفر الصادق؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> وهل ثبت ذلك عن جعفر الصادق؟


يروى عنه: (من قرء سورة الرعد لم تصبه صاعقة أبدا).
رواه الفيروزآبادي (729 - 817 ه) في «بصائر ذوى التمييز في لطائف الكتاب العزيز» (ص 267 ط القاهرة) وعدها من الأَحاديث السّاقطة.
أخرجه محمد بن مسعود العياشي (المتوفى 320 هـ) في تفسيره (2/202) فقال: عن عثمان بن عيسى عن الحسين بن أبي العلا عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام قال: فذكره.
قال عنه النجاشي: " محمد بن مسعود بن محمد بن عياش السلمي السمرقندي، أبو النضر المعروف بالعياشي: ثقة، صدوق، عين من عيون هذه الطائفة، وكان يروي عن الضعفاء كثيرا، ... إلخ". اهـ.
وما ورد من كون أنه من قول مجاهد 



> الأسامي والكنى لأبي أحمد الحاكم (5/ 76)
> أخبرنا أبو حاتم مكي بن عبدان حدثنا سهل ، يعني ابن عمار ، حَدَّثنا يزيد بن هارون ، حَدَّثنا أصبغ ، وهُو ابن زيد الوراق حدثنا معاوية بن سلمة النصري عن مجاهد قال من قال إذا سمع الرعد سُبحان من يُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ لم تصبه صاعقة.


وهذا موضوع، فيه سهل بن عمار وهو العتكي النيسابوري كذبه الحاكم وضعفه ابن منده الأصبهاني وابن منده أبو زكريا وقال الذهبي: "متهم"، وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وكأنه خفي عليه حاله.
ترجمته في تاريخ الإسلام (6/340) للذهبي قال:
وليس بحجة؛ قال أبو عبد الله الحاكم: مختلف في عدالته، يعني في الاحتجاج بحديثه.
 قلت لمحمد بْن صالح بْن هانئ: لِمَ لا تكتب عَنْهُ؟ قَالَ: كانوا يمنعون من السّماع عَنْهُ. وسمعت محمد بْن يعقوب الحافظ يقول: كنّا نختلف إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيم بْن عَبْد الله السَّعْديّ، وسهل بْن عمّار مطروحٌ فِي سكنه فلا نتقدّم إليه.
 وسمعت أَبَا سَعِيد بْن أبي بَكْر بْن عُثْمَان يقول: سمعت فاطمة بِنْت إِبْرَاهِيم السَّعْديّة تقول: سمعت أبي يقول: إنّ سهل بْن عمّار يتقرَّب إليَّ بالكّذِب، يقول: كنت معك عند يزيد بْن هارون، وواللِه ما سمع معي منه.
قَالَ الحاكم: وسمع أيضا من الواقدي، وجعفر بن عون، وعبد الرَّحْمَن بْن قَيْس، وعُبَيْد الله بْن مُوسَى.
حَدَّثَ عَنْهُ: الْعَبَّاس بْن حَمْزَةَ، وأبو يحيى البزاز، وإبراهيم بن محمد بن سُفْيان، ومحمد بْن سُلَيْمَان بْن فارس.
وقَالَ أبو إِسْحَاق الفقيه: كذِب واللِه سهل بْن عمّار على عبد الله بن نافع، يعني فِي نقْله عن مالك فِي إباحة دُبُر المرأة ". اهـ بتصرف.

والله أعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاكم الله خيرا.


وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

